# Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee



## dmoppel (12. Januar 2007)

Ich suche einen guten Brandungsangelplatz der auch noch bei diesem Sturm befischbar ist, also genug Wasser hat. Mein Lieblingsstrand auf Als ist bei diesem Wetter leider trockengelegt.
Der Strand sollte zwischen Als und ca. Hohenfelde liegen.
Habe zwar die jewiligen Angelführer bin aber was das Brandungsangeln in Deutschland angeht ziemlich unerfahren.
Ich hätte auch mal Lust auf einer Seebrücke zu fischen aber was man so im Board und selbst im Angelführer liest.
Mir reicht es schon wenn man sieht was im Sonderburger Hafen für Typen angeln die selbst Kleinfische in die Tüte packen!:r 
Entschuldigung kann mich jedesmal wieder reinsteigern.
Für einen Tipp zum Strand wäre ich echt dankbar:vik: 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

@dmoppel,

Falshöft Spitze geht wegen dem Natturschutzgebiet leider nicht, sonst wäre das ja wohl optimal gewesen.

Schönhagen (zwischen Kappeln und Damp) wäre eventuell ein Versuch wert. Vom Parkplatz nach rechts richtung Steiküste gehen und beim Beginn der Steilküste aufbauen. Dort ist es einigermaßen tief. Über Fänge kann ich dort derzeit allerdings nichts sagen. 

Schleimünde ist auch eine Alternative, der Weg von Olpenitz bis dort hin ist allerdings nicht unerheblich (20 - 30min Fußmarsch).

Nördliche Eckernförder Bucht ( z.B. Langholz) geht auch noch.

Hafengebiet in der Kieler Förde (z.B. Thiessenkai) ist auch eine Möglichkeit.

Hohenfelde selbst bringt auch bei Niedrigwasser ab und zu mal ganz gut Fisch. Kann aber auch genau so gut einen Schneidertag bringen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Schleimünde ist auch eine Alternative, der Weg von Olpenitz bis dort hin ist allerdings nicht unerheblich (*20 - 30min Fußmarsch*).


 
Moin Moin!!!
Sag mal, hast Du Ben Johnson gefrühstückt oder wie??:q :q 

Ich hab den Höllentrip nie unter 45min. geschafft... und das mit Minimalstausrüstung:q :q 
Der Weg lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall... Iss echt nen Top Platz!!!:vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!!
> Sag mal, hast Du Ben Johnson gefrühstückt oder wie??:q :q
> 
> Ich hab den Höllentrip nie unter 45min. geschafft... und das mit Minimalstausrüstung:q :q
> Der Weg lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall... Iss echt nen Top Platz!!!:vik:


 
War nur ne Schätzung, hab noch nie ne Stoppuhr benutzt. Hab nach dem Marsch allerdings auch ganz schön geschnauft. Hab bei 1,90 allerdings auch ne ganz gute Schrittlänge.:m


----------



## dmoppel (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

@Dorschgreifer: In Schönhagen war ich schon mal. Wir wollten eigentlich zum Saisonende noch mal Brandungsangeln war aber soviel Kraut unterwegs, das ich mein Angeln gleich auf Hornhecht umgestellt habe. Haben uns aber vorgenommen den Strand im " WINTER " auszuprobieren.
Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps.#6 
Schleimünde reizt mich schon länger, kann man da gut mit einem Trolley hin oder ist das zu steinig.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*



dmoppel schrieb:


> Schleimünde reizt mich schon länger, kann man da gut mit einem Trolley hin oder ist das zu steinig.
> Gruss Dirk


 
Ich war da jetzt schon länger nicht mehr, vor 3 Jahren konnte man da noch mit dem Trolly hin. Kann nicht sagen ob sich das seit dem verändert hat. Ansonsten Sparausrüstung auf den Rücken und gas geben.


----------



## Barkeeper20 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

Hallo,
Also in Schönhagen ist eigentlich nur Rechts am Ende vor dem Strand ne Gute Stelle ( die kleine Bucht mit den Steinen Rundherum ca 200 m vom Restaurant seestern).

Ebenfalls Gute Strände sind Klein Waabs und Hökholz.

Habe Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch einen 53er Dorsch und ne 800g Platte gefangen auf ca 60 meter


----------



## mb243 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*



Barkeeper20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also in Schönhagen ist eigentlich nur Rechts am Ende vor dem Strand ne Gute Stelle ( die kleine Bucht mit den Steinen Rundherum ca 200 m vom Restaurant seestern).




Das kann ich Dir aus eigenen Erfahrungen aber nicht so "unterschreiben"!  ;-)

Eine sehr gute Platten-Stelle ist eher links runter (Richtung Weidefeld!). Entweder die letzte Buhne oder noch weiter nach links! Ideal zum Platten beangeln - nur Sand auf bis zu 80m - danach ein schöner Mischgrund.
Sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen! #c


----------



## rütti (3. Oktober 2011)

*Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee Kappeln und Umgebung*

:mHallo zusammen!
Ich fahre mit meinem 11 jährigen Sohn zum Campingpark Schlei.
Möchten gerne vom Ufer auf Platte, und vom Boot aus es probieren.
Boot kann ich dort mieten mit 5 PS Motor! Ich war bisher nur auf Langeland (ging immer etwas) mein Sohn ist das erste mal mit.
Würde mich über ein paar Tipps von Euch freuen ,und was zur Zeit geht.
Wir sind ab 28.10.11 vor Ort.
Gruß rütti


----------



## rütti (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

Hallöchen !
freue mich auf Tipps zum angeln, bitte antwortet auf meinem letzten Beitrag .
Gruß rütti und Sohn


----------



## riecken (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

Ist ja noch länger hin also würde es dir nichts bringen wenn wir dir sagen würden was wie jetzt gut geht


----------



## degl (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

Die ecke um Schleimünde ist immer gut...........Ende Oktober soll man auch in der Schlei(von Kappeln - Schleimünde) sehr gut auf Platten angeln können#6

Der Frank Piotter vom Wassersportzentrum Kappeln hatte mal nen Bericht in der K&K geschrieben

Er gibt auch gern tel. Auskunft als "Spezi" vor Ort

gruß degl


----------



## rütti (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

Danke Euch schon mal im voraus, haltet mich mit den Fangergebnissen auf dem laufenden! Kann ich dort auch selber Wattis stampfen?


----------



## kerasounta (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo Brandungsangeln bei Niedrigwasser in der Ostsee*

wollte auch im Herbst jetzt an der Ostsee Richtung Lübeck und nördlicher angeln gehen..

kennt dort jemand nen Brandungsangelplatz der gute chancen gibt und auch noch gemütlich ist...

war vor einem jahr mal Testweise in der Nähe von Siekdorf... habe dort flundern geholt aber leider untermaßig...

Meerforelle oder Dorsch wäre interessant... muss dazu sagen das ich nur am mittelmeer angle und keinen Plan von angelplätzen und den einheimischen Fischvorkommen habe.. 

also wann, was und wo ?

Gruß


----------

